# compost before or after slit seeding?



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

So, my soil is pretty much clay. I was doing something while it was raining and it just created this muddy clay goo. Gross. Though i have been mulching so hopefully something gets added back to the soil. Since i have too large of a yard, adding compost is hard, though i will try to add some this year when overseeding. Next year i am getting a tow behind sprayer so i will be able to add aerate etc.

Either way, what should be my plan of attack. I am renting a slit seeder for the weekend. I hard i should run the slit seeder first without the seed bc it acts as a dethatcher then. I have a lawn sweep i could use to remove the thatch (though i dont have thatch, just a bunch or distressed poa triv).

Should i aerate and add compost and then slit seed? Or use the slit seeder to thatch, then aerate and compost and then use the slitseeder? Or should i not compost at all? PLan is to put 1/8th inch of compost over everything, which would probably be hard to do.

Tips?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

i would compost then slit seed, otherwise your going to be burying the seed too deep likely.
Or just slit seed and no compost at all.


----------



## chriscarigs (Jul 10, 2018)

Belgianbillie said:


> I hard i should run the slit seeder first without the seed bc it acts as a dethatcher then.


I ran a slit seeder over my yard without seed at least 4 times about 2 weeks ago. It might have been 5 or 6 but it's all starting to blend together now. I did it prior to overseeding my yard based on hearing the same thing. I was disappointed in the final results of the slit seeder as a dethatcher. (probably because its not a dethatcher) Maybe I didn't have that much thatch and maybe my yard didn't really need it. But I was running it thinking it would open up my grass canopy prior to overseeding. In the end I think a dethatcher would have been better. Haven't see the results of my overseed yet though so more to come about its effectiveness.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@chriscarigs The slitseeder is "suppose" to open up a slit, drop a seed then cover the area creating seed to soil contact. Unless your yard is very flat I don't think they work well. I probably won't ever use one again.


----------



## chriscarigs (Jul 10, 2018)

@probasestealer I agree - I think I would have been better off with a dethatcher and broadcast spreading


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@chriscarigs I've never used a dethatcher, but think I'll rent one if I ever do a large overseeding project. My goal is to never aerate again.


----------



## erickdaniels (Jun 29, 2018)

@probasestealer Can you eloborate on why you never want to aerate again? Do you find that it causes weeds? Is it a ton of work for little benefit? I ask because I'm trying to decide between using a dethatcher (really to open up the soil prior to seeding, not for thatch removal) or an aerator. Thanks!


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> i would compost then slit seed, otherwise your going to be burying the seed too deep likely.
> Or just slit seed and no compost at all.


I slit seeded last year and i can still see slits in some area of the yard :S


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

erickdaniels said:


> @probasestealer Can you eloborate on why you never want to aerate again? Do you find that it causes weeds? Is it a ton of work for little benefit? I ask because I'm trying to decide between using a dethatcher (really to open up the soil prior to seeding, not for thatch removal) or an aerator. Thanks!


Just because of the weed seeds. I reno'd my back last year, minimal weed pressure. Got lazy and just aerated the front, chickweed explosion along with grassy weeds showed up this spring. Both have wild violet, but it was there before.
My vote would be to dethatch


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Improving soil takes years and there are easier ways to do it than spreading compost which is a hassle so my suggestion would be to concentrate on your seeding this year top dressing with Peat Moss then start working on improving your soil next year.

One app of Compost isn't going to make much of a difference this year.


----------

